# Lead board



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm running a job in a hospital, and for radiation protection we have to install lead board. I'm aware of the seam filler strips, and the screw head plugs, but I'm asking if anyone here has worked with this particular product? Any tips or tricks? My prints are specd out so I'm definitely not asking for any framing tips. But some tips to make this bear of a sheet easier to install. I do believe one 4x8 sheet weighs around 300lbs


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I think hdavis or griz have worked with that material.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I hung it one time when I was an apprentice, but it's been some time. Im running the job, and I'm sure I'll get guys who have hung it, but if I can expedite the install some way it another. Even just help my guys learn another way would be great


----------



## Doowahderek (Mar 20, 2016)

We used it from time to time with no issues. It's heavy and you won't get the production you're used to. You need to make sure you lay out and cut your electrical boxes and penetration's before you stand up your sheet.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If I remember right they used to put sheets of lead behind the drywall in radiation rooms.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

ubcguy89 said:


> I'm running a job in a hospital, and for radiation protection we have to install lead board. I'm aware of the seam filler strips, and the screw head plugs, but I'm asking if anyone here has worked with this particular product? Any tips or tricks? My prints are specd out so I'm definitely not asking for any framing tips. But some tips to make this bear of a sheet easier to install. I do believe one 4x8 sheet weighs around 300lbs


I missed this. Covering screws with those buttons sucks. We used dabs of glue. And the finishers had to float the mud some to cover. 

I hung a ton of lead board. And rolled it on the walls first too. All doable. 

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 NAILDRIVER (Nov 22, 2015)

It's heavy stuff , never found anything easy about it . 

I do think it's easier to hang the sheet lead and then the drywall though, especially the x-ray unit requires thick shielding . 

If you are responsible for the job make sure the electricians/plumbers/HVAC guys ect... shield their boxes and such .

The bright side is if it's a standard x-ray room you will only have to shield about 7' high . 

If you are doing the doors and hardware your frame has to be lead lined and so does you lockset . The lead lined doors are what can be a pain. That also depends on the thickness of lead required for shielding .

If you are hanging the paper towel holders/soap dispensers ect... remember all those screws have to be shielded also . 

Hope the job goes well for you !


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone yes I'm responsible for this job, and all my subs are up to speed I'm the GC/CM the lead needs to be 10' high I'm getting 4x8 sheets full lead and staggering I thing getting 10' will be to heavy??


----------



## 1 NAILDRIVER (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow , 10' is very unusual for a x-ray room .

What is the ceiling height ? Sounds more like a radiation treatment room . 

What local you out of ? I'm out of 638 Marion Illinois.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

It's a CT room


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> If I remember right they used to put sheets of lead behind the drywall in radiation rooms.


Yep, that's what we did in an office some years ago...before all the lead restrictions came out, I remember working with another guy to hang it, just rolling out the sheets and holding it in place getting lead all over our hands...I'm sure I'm poisoned after that! Then it was those darn lead plugs to deal with on the screw-holes...it was a memory for sure, not that bad to do, just another thing to add to the 'odd things we did' list. I remember them testing it and hoping there weren't any issues! (there weren't!)


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good luck and some advice from a guy who has run a few rooms of this stuff. 
Wash your hands a lot and be careful when you go home if you have youngsters. meaning don't leave your clothes, boots and gear where a little one can come into contact with the stuff.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks we should be rolling into the lead I'm a few weeks. I'm sure some of you guys know how the hospital schedule go. I'm dealing with so many changes its ridiculous. Luckily I'm the super so I will not have to actually handle the lead but my guys will have to. I was looking for tips that might make the install go a little smoother to maybe bump the schedule a little where i can.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Be careful stocking it. You will/can bust corners when standing them up. 


One good thing was I ended up with a lifetime supply of lead. Fishing and decoy weights. :thumbsup:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Do you guys have any tips for patching existing lead board?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Cut back the drywall leaving the lead one or two inches. Patch. You will have to float out. The evil of lead.......a lot of floating. :thumbsup:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Big shoe, it's a damn good thing the painting contractor is finishing the drywall on this one lol. With those stupid plugs they will have their with cut it for them


----------

